# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Бизнес >  Вопрос по дебиторской задолженности

## Максимка

Подскажите юриста-специалиста по дебиторской задолженности, пока нашел только Лев, Шерстнев и партнеры http://levpart.by/services/debt-collection которые этими вопросами занимаются, к ним можно идти или еще что посоветуете?

----------


## AlenaSS

Дебиторка - вопрос непростой. В ряде случаев может и к банкротству и даже ликвидации привести. Вообще, неплохо бы ознакомиться с соответствующими материалами в сети, много чего можно найти. К примеру, на Likvidation.by очень неплохо все разложено, по полочкам. Обязательно изучи!

----------

